# شبكات الصرف الصحي العام /الشوارع



## aati badri (9 مايو 2012)

أظن وبعض الظن .......
أن موضوع صرف المباني قد تم تغطية جزء كبير منه
كل الشكر للمهندسين 
ولكن 
ماذا بعد صرف المباني ؟
اين تذهب مياه الصرف هذه ؟


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2012)

تدخل مياه التغذية للمبنى 
ويخرج ( 80-90% ) منها في صورة صرف (رمادي واسود )
وفي بعض الولايات الامريكية يحسب من (60-90% )
ليذهب الى مواسير الصرف العام عبر وصلة المباني أوsewage lateral pipe


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2012)

sewage lateral pipe أو وصلة المباني يجب أن لا تقل عن 4 بوصات ولا تزيد عن 6 
قد تستعمل ماسورة 8 بوصات ولكن بموافقة الجهة ذات الاختصاص يعني م م م


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2012)

sewage lateral pipe


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2012)

sewage lateral pipe


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2012)

إذا sewage lateral pipe هي الرابط بين صرف المبنى والصرف العام
وليس بالضرورة أن يكون عبر غرفة التفتش وانما يكون ربط مباشر بماسورة 
أو انبوب الصرف العام والذي تبدا أقطار مواسير من 8 بوصات ولا تقل عن ذلك 
الا بموافقة الجهة ذات الاختصاص واللهو المرة دي زانيتي
كيف نربطهم ببعض ؟


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2012)

هنا تفصيلة لطريقة الربط بين وصلة المبنى وماسورة الصرف العام
http://www.sdwas.com/Documents/Vol3/Sewer/ss01_11-23-11.pdf


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2012)

قد يكون الفرق في المناسيب كبيرا
أكبر من 4 اقدام مثلا
هنا يسمح بالوصل عن طريق
DEEP-CUT SEWER LATERAL INSTALLATION
http://www.sdwas.com/Documents/Vol3/Sewer/ss02_11-23-11.pdf


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2012)

قلنا أن خط الصرف العام يبدا ب 8 بوصات بميل
سوف نتطرق لكيفية اختيار الاقطار والميول
يجب أن يكون الخط في قلب /منتصف الشارع المسفلت
ولا يمر من ال ووك واى 
كما سوف نتطرق لغرف التفتيش التي تربط بين مواسير الخط 
والمسافات البينية وبقية اماكنها وموادها وغيره


----------



## alijutt8 (9 مايو 2012)

المعلومات الخاصة بك هو جيد بالنسبة لي أن يبقيه حتى انا معجب به


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2012)

تختار الأقطار والميول لتحقق السرعات المحددة داخل الخط
وهي
لا تقل عن 2 قدم /الثانية حتى لا يحدث ترسب وسدد في الخط
ولا تزيد عن 10 قدم/الثانية حتى لا يحدث جرف في الخط


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2012)

alijutt8 قال:


> المعلومات الخاصة بكهو جيدبالنسبة ليأن يبقيه حتىانا معجب به



مرحب بك في المنتدى علي
 وشاكر مرورك
لم استطع قراءة وفهم مداخلتك


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2012)

http://mahmoudabuzeid.blogspot.com/2010/10/blog-post_14.html
مقدمة لمهندسي الميكانيكا والمدني


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2012)

الميول من مرجع وكودات محلية لولايات امريكية


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2012)

الميول من مرجع وكودات محلية لولايات امريكية 1


----------



## fayek9 (9 مايو 2012)

المهندس عاطى جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الموضوع واسمح لى ان اضيف الميول والاقطار والسرعات فى شبكات الصرف من plumbing engineering فى المرفقاتمشاهدة المرفق ENGINEERED PLUMBING DESIGN1.pdfمشاهدة المرفق ENGINEERED PLUMBING DESIGN1.pdf


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2012)

المعادلات المستخدمة لحساب السرعة
• Velocity: The velocity of gravity wastewater main shall be maintained between 2
and 10 ft/sec.


----------



## fayek9 (9 مايو 2012)

معادلة السرعة هى manning equation v=1.486/n*r ^*2/3*s^1/2


----------



## fayek9 (9 مايو 2012)

ويمكن ايضا استخدامها فى open channel المهم ان ال flow يبقى stream أو uniform flow


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2012)

المعادلات المستخدمة لحساب السرعة
Velocity shall be determined by the Manning formula:
V = (1.486/n)R2/3 S1/2
Where, n = Co-efficient of Roughness
S = Slope, ft/ft
R = Hydraulic Radius, ft.


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2012)

وبتطبيق معادلة هازن ويليامز hazn williams formula *v=0.355cd ⁰·⁶⁶ s ⁰·⁵*v = السرعة بالمتر في الثانية c= معامل الاحتكاك لهازن وليامز وتساوي 150 - 155 للبلاستيك d = القطر بالمتر


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2012)

fayek9 قال:


> المهندس عاطى جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الموضوع واسمح لى ان اضيف الميول والاقطار والسرعات فى شبكات الصرف من plumbing engineering فى المرفقاتمشاهدة المرفق 80752مشاهدة المرفق 80752



تشرف يارائع
واعتبره موضوعك واضف على كيف كيفك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (9 مايو 2012)

اكرمكم الله بجنته في الدنيا و الآخرة
نرجو تجميع هذه الدرر في ملف واحد مرفق


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2012)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> اكرمكم الله بجنته في الدنيا و الآخرة
> نرجو تجميع هذه الدرر في ملف واحد مرفق


أشرقت وأنورت


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2012)

تضاف ال cleanout والمطابق/غرف التفتيش للنظافة والصيانة
المسافة بين هذه الغرف مختلف عليها كثيرا وتتحدد حسب وسيلة النظافة المتاحة في المكان
الشائع 400 قدم للخطوط 16 بوصة واقل
و500 قدم للاكبر


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2012)

cleanout توصل على الخط هكذا
http://www.sdwas.com/Documents/Vol3/Sewer/sc01_11-23-11.pdf


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2012)

غرف التفتيش تصنع من مواد مختلفة ولكن اشهرها الخرسانية
وهي بدورها تنقسم لقسمين
1- مصنع بالموقع
2- سابق التصنيع precast


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2012)

اولا نبدا بالخرسانة
القاعدة واحدة وممكن صبها بالموقع للحالتين
وممكن ان تكون مسبقة الصنع للمسبق الصنع
ويكون ميلان القاعدة 2% ناحية الخروج
http://www.sdwas.com/Documents/Vol3/Sewer/sm-03.pdf


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2012)

يتكون المسبق الصنع من قاعدة
وحلقات خرسانية بنفس القطر وبارتفاعات مختلفة مثلا 90 و60 و30 سم ومخروط لامتمركز والغطاء

http://www.sdwas.com/Documents/Vol3/Sewer/sm-01.pdf


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2012)

ومخروط لامتمركز


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2012)

*48" Eccentric Cones*​

*




3.0' ECCENTRIC CONE**




4.0' ECCENTRIC CONE**




5.0' ECCENTRIC CONE**




6.0' ECCENTRIC CONE*Notes:
1. Reinforcing complies with ASTM C-478 and MnDOT Plate 4005.
2. Plastic steps placed at 12" spacing. Steps comply with MnDOT Plate 4180, ASTM C-478 and OSHA.​ 


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2012)

او مخروط متمركز





*3.5' CONCENTRIC CONE*


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2012)

وهناك الغرف الضحلة
http://www.sdwas.com/Documents/Vol3/Sewer/sm-02.pdf


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2012)

وصل المواسير بالغرف القديمة والحديثة 
http://www.sdwas.com/Documents/Vol3/Sewer/sm-04.pdf


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2012)

الدخول للغرفة ووصلات المستقبل
http://www.sdwas.com/Documents/Vol3/Sewer/sm-05.pdf


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2012)

بعض تفاصيل
http://www.cretexnorth.com/catalog/ercp/ercpmhcbconesmain.htm


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2012)

الإطار والغطاء
http://www.cretexnorth.com/catalog/ercp/ercpmhcbconesmain.htm


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2012)

قد يحدث اختلاف مناسيب بين الدخول والخروج
يسمح بذلك حتى 2 قدم ولاكثر من ذلك يتغير شكل الغرفة للآتي
http://www.sdwas.com/Documents/Vol3/Sewer/sm-09.pdf
http://www.sdwas.com/Documents/Vol3/Sewer/sm-10.pdf


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2012)

نسينت أن اذكر أن غرف الخرسانة تحتاج ان تغطى من الداخل COATING/LININGبمواد
مثل PVC
PE
FIBER GLASS
على شكل حرف تيT
http://www.sdwas.com/Documents/Vol3/Sewer/sm-07.pdf


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2012)

ثم يأتي غطاء الحديد والذي يجب ان يتحمل حركة السير حسب الطريق والسيارات التي تعبره
سوف آتي على انواعه وتحمله لاحقا
ولكن قد يحتاج ان يغلق باحكام وببراغي مثل :
http://www.sdwas.com/Documents/Vol3/Sewer/sm-11.pdf


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2012)

أنواع المواسير المستخدمة في الصرف
1- حديد
2- pvc
3- pe
4- fiber
5- خرسانية مغطاة
6- فخار


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2012)

الرموز حسب WAS
http://www.sdwas.com/Documents/Vol3/Sewer/si01_11-23-11.pdf


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2012)

خرسانة


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2012)

[h=2]Spiral corrugated pipe for sewage[/h]







*Description:*
Hot melt welding, heat-shrinkable tubes and electrofusion tapes are adopted to connect the pipeline
Application range:

Municipal buried pipelines for waster water and sewage
drainage and sewage pipelines in factories and sewage treatment plant
ventilation system pipelines 
seawater and rainwater transmission pipelines
water gathering and water perocolation system
agricultural irrigation water pipelines


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2012)




----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2012)

هنا احد انواع غرف التفتيش الجديدة
غرف تفتيش جديدة جديدة


----------



## aati badri (9 مايو 2012)

غدا سأحاول رفع المراجع التي اعتمدت عليها


----------



## aati badri (10 مايو 2012)

aati badri قال:


> المعادلات المستخدمة لحساب السرعة
> • velocity: The velocity of gravity wastewater main shall be maintained between 2
> and 10 ft/sec.



نسينا ام المعادلات وهي معادلة التدفق العامة المشهورة

q = a v


----------



## aati badri (10 مايو 2012)

اين نضع غرف التفتيش
1- عند تغيير نوع مواسير الخط
2- عند تغيير اتجاه الخط
3- عند تغيير منسوب او عمق الخط
4- عند تقاطع الخطوط
5- ذكرنا ان وصلات المباني لا يشترط ان توصل بغرفة ماعدا عندما تكون الوصلة مكونة من فرعين واكثر او قطرها يساوي قطر الصرف العام
6- عند المناطق التي يتوقع فيها خطوط مستقبلية
7-وعند نهاية الخطوط ذات الاقطار اكبر من 8 بوصة وعند النهايات التي بها 4 وصلات منزل او اكثر او عند نهاية الخط الذي يمتد اكثر من 200 قدم


----------



## aati badri (10 مايو 2012)

sewage lateral pipe

تكون ذات نحو للخط العام
لا يقل عن 2% ولايزيد عن 100 %


----------



## aati badri (10 مايو 2012)

aati badri قال:


> خرسانة



تصنع مواسير الخرسانة المقوا حسب ASTM C76 (standard for four classes of reinforced concrete pipe) 


Class I, II, III, IV, V

Class III: 1,350 lb/ft/ft

Class IV: 2,000 lb/ft/ft

Class V: 3,000 lb/ft/ft

Gasketed joints are tested to 13 psi

وغير المقواة
ASTM C14 (non reinforced concrete pipe)

Class 1, 2, 3


----------



## عاطف 58 (10 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير - روح يا شيخ ربنا يوفقك أنت وكل المهندسين اللي بيفتكروا إخوتهم المساكين .


----------



## aati badri (10 مايو 2012)

موقع مصنع مواسير الخرصانة عربي مصري

http://www.google.com.sa/url?sa=t&r...JZFq2lpbBzEWMxxvw&sig2=PINpRC5JbOZ0IAqSvmqfTQ
وموقع الجمعية الامريكية لمواسير الخرسانة
http://www.concrete-pipe.org/pages/why.html


----------



## aati badri (10 مايو 2012)

الخرسانية باقطار كبيرة


----------



## عاطف 58 (10 مايو 2012)

وممكن أخي الحبيب من كثرة لعبه في مناخيره تبقي قطرها أد اللي مصورها دي بس سبحان الله مش راضيه تتخرم .


----------



## aati badri (10 مايو 2012)

بالنسبة لابعاد حفر الخنادق 
يجب ان لاتكون صغيرة فتعيق التركيب او كبيرة فتزيد التكلفة ويدخل ابعاد آلة الحفر في تحديده 
ولكن هناك ابعاد معيارية نوردها ادناه
* - ماسورة 4 بوصات عرض الحفر 0.5 متر
* - ماسورة 6 بوصات عرض الحفر 0.6 متر
* - ماسورة 8 بوصات عرض الحفر 0.7 متر
* - ماسورة 10 بوصات عرض الحفر 0.7 متر
* - ماسورة 12 بوصات عرض الحفر 0.8 متر
* - ماسورة 15 بوصات عرض الحفر 0.9 متر
* - ماسورة 18 بوصات عرض الحفر 1.0 متر
* - ماسورة 24 بوصات عرض الحفر 1.2 متر


----------



## aati badri (10 مايو 2012)

بالنسبة لابعاد حفر الخنادق 
يجب ان لاتكون صغيرة فتعيق التركيب او كبيرة فتزيد التكلفة ويدخل ابعاد آلة الحفر في تحديده 
ولكن هناك ابعاد معيارية نوردها ادناه
* - ماسورة 30 بوصات عرض الحفر 1.4 متر
* - ماسورة 6 3بوصات عرض الحفر 1.6 متر
* - ماسورة 42 بوصات عرض الحفر 1.8 متر
* - ماسورة 48 بوصات عرض الحفر 2.0 متر
* - ماسورة 54 بوصات عرض الحفر 2.2 متر
* - ماسورة 60 بوصات عرض الحفر 2.4 متر


----------



## aati badri (11 مايو 2012)

http://www.naperville.il.us/emplibrary/Section3.pdf


----------



## aati badri (11 مايو 2012)

http://eng.lacity.org/techdocs/sewer-ma/f200.pdf


----------



## aati badri (11 مايو 2012)

http://www.anaheim.net/depts_servc/pub_works/dev_svc/SewerManual.pdf

المراجع عبارة عن منوالs لولايات ومدن امريكية
اخذتها من الشبكة العنكبوتية
نسبة لشح المراجع


----------



## aati badri (11 مايو 2012)

http://www.tristateconcretepipe.com/eng/manual/CHAPTERS/CH 2.pdf




عذرا لا يمكن حفظ الملف


----------



## aati badri (11 مايو 2012)

http://www.westernprecast.com/downloads/pipeproducts/bro_cmpdesign.pdf


----------



## aati badri (11 مايو 2012)

http://acequia.ccrfcd.org/pdf_arch1/hcddm/Current%20Manual%20by%20Section/Sec800.pdf


----------



## aati badri (11 مايو 2012)

دفن مواسير البي في سي
http://www.pwpipe.com/literature/w/Sewerinstall%20guide.pdf


----------



## aati badri (11 مايو 2012)

تقاطعات خطوط الصرف مع الشوارع وخطوط السكك الحديدية
http://www.dft.gov.uk/ha/standards/dmrb/vol4/section2/ha4001.pdf


----------



## aati badri (11 مايو 2012)

المتخصص في مواسير الصرف الخرسانية
http://www.cmapipes.co.za/UploadedMedia/Design%20Manual%20for%20Concrete%20Pipe%20Outfall%20Sewers%20April%202009.pdf


----------



## aati badri (11 مايو 2012)

كيف تختار مادة مواسير الصرف
https://ep.iwk.com.my/KB/Specification/Network/Guide%20to%20Sewer%20Selection%20and%20Installation%20(Dec06).pdf


----------



## aati badri (11 مايو 2012)

البولي ايسلين المعفج
http://plasticpipe.org/drainage/design_manual.html


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (11 مايو 2012)

الله يبارك لك و يفيض عليك من بركاته و رحمته و حبه و فضله


----------



## aati badri (12 مايو 2012)

aati badri قال:


> sewage lateral pipe
> 
> تكون ذات ميول نحو الخط العام
> لا يقل عن 2% ولايزيد عن 100 %



تم التعديل بادخال كلمة ميول


----------



## aati badri (12 مايو 2012)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> الله يبارك لك و يفيض عليك من بركاته و رحمته و حبه و فضله



ولك مثل ذلك واكثر يا نهر العطاء


----------



## aati badri (14 مايو 2012)

كتاب عربي 
المعاهد السعودية
http://www.kutub.info/library/book/1955


----------



## aati badri (23 مارس 2013)

فاتني ان اشكر كل الذين مروا وكل الذين تابعوني وشجعوني وكل الذين رفعوا روحي المعنوية


----------



## nofal (24 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## aati badri (25 أبريل 2013)

nofal قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا


وجزاك الخير كله


----------



## samsalah (30 أبريل 2013)

مشكور


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (14 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## amr fathy (28 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
الف شكر على الشرح المتميز
لكن عندى سوال كيفية تحديد عمق غرفة التفتيش الخارجة من المبنى اذا فرضنا بانه على منسوب صفر وخارج بماسوره 4 بوصة الى غرفة تفتيش كيف يمكن تحديد عمقها ومن ثم عمق البعدها 
ارجو التوضيح


----------



## aati badri (29 يناير 2014)

amr fathy قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> الف شكر على الشرح المتميز
> لكن عندى سوال كيفية تحديد عمق غرفة التفتيش الخارجة من المبنى اذا فرضنا بانه على منسوب صفر وخارج بماسوره 4 بوصة الى غرفة تفتيش كيف يمكن تحديد عمقها ومن ثم عمق البعدها
> ارجو التوضيح


وعليكم السلام
انت محكوم بعدة عوامل
اولها عمق الماسورة 4 بوصة الخارجة من المبنى
ثانيها العمق المطلوب لماسورة الشارع من المنتج او الكودمثلا ماسورة البي في سي مطلوب تكون على عمق لايقل عن 90 سم
طبوغرافيا الشارع
وخلافه


----------



## amr fathy (30 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
هل يمكن ان ارفق لحضرتك ملف توضح لية فية عمق غرف التفتيش وميل المواسير 
مثلا واحد على سيبل المثال وكيفية حسابها


----------



## aati badri (30 يناير 2014)

amr fathy قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> هل يمكن ان ارفق لحضرتك ملف توضح لية فية عمق غرف التفتيش وميل المواسير
> مثلا واحد على سيبل المثال وكيفية حسابها


اتفضل


----------



## amr fathy (30 يناير 2014)

*شكرا*

الملف بالمرفق


----------



## aati badri (30 يناير 2014)

ياهندسة ابدأ بعمق 90 سم ما لم يكون هناك بيم يعترض خروج الماسورة


----------



## amr fathy (30 يناير 2014)

aati badri قال:


> ياهندسة ابدأ بعمق 90 سم ما لم يكون هناك بيم يعترض خروج الماسورة



غرفة التفتيش البعدها بتكون كام تقريبا وازاى حضرتك حسابتها


----------



## aati badri (30 يناير 2014)

بالنسبة لغرفة التفتيش البعدها
اكيد مرتبطة بالطول ونسبة الانحدار (1%)
وبذا يكون الداخل لها بالسم
90-0.01l-
l= length in cm
اما كيف حسبتها فكما ذكرت لك 
مرتبطة بالخارج من المبنى 
ونوع مادة المواسير


----------



## aati badri (19 يونيو 2014)

عاطف 58 قال:


> جزاك الله خير - روح يا شيخ ربنا يوفقك أنت وكل المهندسين اللي بيفتكروا إخوتهم المساكين .


الف شكر م عاطف على الدعوات الجميلة


----------



## AHMADBHIT (22 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

